
No amount of alcohol, sausage or bacon is safe according to cancer experts - Jerry2
https://www.mirror.co.uk/lifestyle/health/bad-news-sausage-bacon-booze-12585028
======
Spivak
Hey mods, can this be changed to a non-sensationalist link?

Title: Updated WCRF Cancer Prevention Recommendations

Link: [https://www.wcrf.org/dietandcancer/cancer-prevention-
recomme...](https://www.wcrf.org/dietandcancer/cancer-prevention-
recommendations)

The actual source is much more informative.

~~~
snthd
[https://www.wcrf.org/int/blog/articles/2018/05/blueprint-
bea...](https://www.wcrf.org/int/blog/articles/2018/05/blueprint-beat-cancer)
is the announcement.

------
nameless912
Sitting here eating a bacon cheeseburger and drinking a Guinness. Come slow
and sweetly, reaper.

~~~
jazoom
At least you enjoyed your short life

------
manfredo
Every time I see this sort of headline: [https://cdn.vox-
cdn.com/thumbor/cKX4uqFUbFwZ4g0JpxzhLKji9-I=...](https://cdn.vox-
cdn.com/thumbor/cKX4uqFUbFwZ4g0JpxzhLKji9-I=/0x0:1601x1363/1120x0/filters:focal\(0x0:1601x1363\):format\(webp\)/cdn.vox-
cdn.com/uploads/chorus_asset/file/3523382/Medical_studies-05.0.png)

~~~
manfredo
Can't edit, here's the fixed link [https://cdn.vox-
cdn.com/uploads/chorus_asset/file/3523382/Me...](https://cdn.vox-
cdn.com/uploads/chorus_asset/file/3523382/Medical_studies-05.0.png)

------
chid
“The evidence on processed meat and cancer is clear-cut. The data show that no
level of intake can confidently be associated with a lack of risk. Processed
meats are often high in salt, which can also increase the risk of high blood
pressure and cardiovascular disease” – Professor Martin Wiseman, World Cancer
Research Fund International’s Medical and Scientific Adviser

This Recommendation is not to completely avoid eating meat. Meat can be a
valuable source of nutrients, in particular protein, iron, zinc and vitamin
B12. However, eating meat is not an essential part of a healthy diet. People
who choose to eat meat-free diets can obtain adequate amounts of these
nutrients through careful food selection.

from the source

